# Issue with Car Sale



## JamesC123 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm having a little trouble with the sale of a car and am seeking some advice.

So in early may I sold my car to a gentleman. He gave me a few cheques for payment. First one has cleared so no issue with these.

We went to a typing centre (which seemed to double as a car sales specialist) and had a vehicle sales contract written up in English and Arabic which we both signed.

There was 2 months registration left and the buyer wanted to wait until expiring before transferring to his name at the RTA so he could save the cost of insurance. I said fine, and if he got any fines I could prove that I had sold it with the paperwork.

The registration has now expired so I contacted the buyer to see whether he needed me present at the RTA. He advised no and that he wanted the registration renewed in my name. I obviously do not want this to occur as I don't want anything to do with the car.

If I attend the RTA with my sale document, will they acknowledge I no longer own the vehicle? Or will they tell me to get the buyer to come down before they transfer out of my name?

I don't think the buyer has bad intent however I assume he may have fines he doesn't want to pay and therefore can't transfer the car into his name.

Any advice if he refuses to transfer the car into his name?

Much appreciated as always!

James


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't think it matters what contract/paperwork you have - if the car is registered in your name then legally you are the one liable for any fines etc. Also means that your insurance (if you did not cancel it) could still of been on the hook for any crashes/damages etc, and they could easily of avoided paying anything out leaving you with having to foot the bill.

Once you sell a car, no matter what the other person says, you must get it transferred there and then. You might even find that what has been done is against the law, landing you potentially in trouble that way as well. I'm afraid that by trying to be helpful you have just made your own life a lot more complicated...

Charges from the expired registration will be going against you as the last registered owner. Even salik fines could be down to you.

As far as I know the only way to remove your name from the registration is either a full transfer to someone else, or by getting a 'certificate of no plate' which states the car is off the road - think you need to have the physical number plates to hand in to do that though, or maybe a report from a garage saying it's been scrapped.

The buyer will have to go with you for the transfer, as you both need to present ID and sign documents. The vehicle itself will also need to be there, to check things like the VIN all match up with the appropriate records.

All you can do is go down to the RTA and see what they say. Maybe you will be lucky and get someone who understands and is willing to help.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
You can always put plate details into the Dubai police website to check fines status.
You should also be receiving texts to tell you if their are any traffic, salik or parking fines.
I think the main reason this person is messing you about is that to register it in their name - they need to buy insurance - they would need to produce various documents to do that (driving licence, visa etc.). Maybe they have problems there or money problems.
If they still owe you money - you need to get car back or threaten them with police if they bounce cheques etc.
They are definitely messing you about and exposing you to trouble by what they are doing now and by what they are asking you to do for them.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

This man isn't a gentleman. He sounds like a fraudster.

Why did you agree to accept multiple cheques? All car sales should be done on the spot so there's no lingering liabilities. I'm not sure if the contract you signed has much validity because I believe all car sales are done at RTA, in front of the RTA people, and do not involve outside parties/typing centres or contracts similar to your rental contract. 

You still legally own the car because the registration was never transferred into his name. It doesn't matter if he already paid you. I've accompanied people to RTA when they sold their cars and the money was exchanged in front of the RTA staff as part of the registration transfer process. 

Tell the man to fork over the rest of the money and meet you at RTA otherwise he needs to return the car and/or you're calling the police. The good news is that the UAE police are pretty good at tracking down stolen cars and the man will be in a crapload of trouble. 



JamesC123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm having a little trouble with the sale of a car and am seeking some advice.
> 
> ...


----------



## JamesC123 (Aug 26, 2013)

Excellent, thanks for your insight guys.

I've obviously made a dumb decision but hopefully it's not worse case scenario. I had heard in the past that a sale through a dealer could be done by contract to save the individual from attending the RTA which is why I thought it was ok.

I'll try convince the guy to transfer into his name first of all.
If that fails I'll go to the RTA and see if they will transfer it without him be present.
If they say no, I'll try to deregister it.
If this fails I will cancel the sale and try get the car back.
My last resort is of course to ask the Police to intervene.

Thanks again for your comments!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Just another comment. I'd get the car back ASAP because either this "gentleman" is an ignorant expat who doesn't have a proper visa (and thus is unable to register the car in his name) and thinks he can bend the rules somehow (and without being upfront with you) or the car is deliberately being used for some kind of shady purpose while still in your name. 

Do you have copies of his visa and passport pages? That's why all car sales are only legally done via RTA so they can verify the legal status of the buyer. Even when you buy a brand new car the dealership still officially transacts the sale via RTA when the car is registered in your name. Get that car back now or you may find yourself liable for some deep ****. 

Multiple cheques? Waiting to register the car? Wanting to renew registration in your name? Sheesh, either someone's really stupid or there's some kind of scam going on. Or both.

Edit: you just posted above. Do not "try to convince the guy to transfer into his name." You tell him there is no option. He must meet you at RTA NOW with the rest of the money and his paperwork to officially transfer the car. If he cannot, he must return the car to you and you can refund the money paid (minus two month's rent, say 1,500 per month). Or you will be going to the police to report a stolen car.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't waste a trip to the RTA, it's really unlikely that you will be able to transfer the car to his name without him being there and you will not be able to unregistered the car unless you hand in the number plates. 
As mentioned by other posters you need to either get the car back or get all the money owed to you BEFORE you transfer registration to him. If you don't get the money first you'll never see it as he will own the car and you won't see another dirham.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

I hope you have copies of the cheques, "contract", car registration card, car insurance card, yours and his passport and visa pages, and anything you have in your possession that is related to this "sale", then call up this scammer to tell him you will meet him either at RTA or the Police Staion pronto, his choice! 

Good luck!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

What's the nationality of this gentleman out of interest?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Just to let you know cheques aren't always the guarantee they're made out to be, and bounced cheques doesn't necessarily mean the defaulter goes immediately to jail.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> Or you will be going to the police to report a stolen car.


This was my initail thought.

Its your car. its in your name. He has it and you want it back - so if he doesn't return it, then you could report it as stolen.

Even if he has paid you, the fact that he hasn't transferred ownership may be his problem - if you report it, he's in trouble with the police and has also lost out on the money


----------

